# HDD Wechselrahme IDE und SATA



## d-braun (19. März 2008)

Hi,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Wechselrahmen in den man IDE und SATA Festplatten (am besten mit 2 verschiedenen Einschüben) einbauen kann. Wie der Host (also der Wechselrahmen) angeschlossen ist ist dabei eigentlich egal (wobei mir IDE lieber wäre).
RAID-Funktion etc. brauch ich alles nicht. Brauch nur einen Rahmen mit 2 verschiedenen Einschüben.

Bin im WWW bislang nicht fündig geworden.
Gibt es sowas überhaupt? Kann mir da jemand was empfehlen?

MFG
d-braun


----------



## PC Heini (19. März 2008)

Ich kenne nur Einzeleischub Rahmen. Entweder IDE oder SATA. Von Dualrahmen hab ich bisher noch nichts gehört. Zudem sind ja die PC Gehäuseeinschübe nur für ein Gerät oder Rahmen gebaut.


----------



## d-braun (19. März 2008)

Hm ja schon klar dass die nur für einen gebaut sind. Aber es ist doch eigentlich kein Problem sowas zu bauen!?

Man braucht doch nur eine Anschlussart beim Host der immer gleich ist. Was in den Einschüber passiert kann dem Host ja egal sein. Wenn der Host IDE ist und der Einschub IDE is das ja soweit ok. Wieso baut man dann nicht einfach einen Einbschub mit einem Konverter drin (Anschluss der HDD ist SATA, Anschluss an Host ist IDE). Sollte ja keine größere Sache sein sowas in nem Wechselrahmen zu integrieren.

Also ich seh da keine größeren Probleme.
Wenn es sowas wirklich noch nicht gibt dann ist das ne riesen Marktlücke weil IDE nen Ausläufer ist und auf Kurz oder Lang keine IDE-Platten mehr verfügbar sein weden.

Was dann?
Wechselrahmen und alle IDE-Platte wegwerfen bzw. auf SATA klonen und neuer Wechselrahmen und Platten mit SATA holen?

mfg
d-braun


----------



## olqs (19. März 2008)

Es gibt Adapter IDE->SATA und umgekehrt.

Was spricht also gegen folgende Lösung:
- Einen IDE und einen SATA Wechselrahmen kaufen
- Je nach Schnittstelle im PC den passenden Konverter
- alles einbauen 

Oder hab ich da jetzt was falsch verstanden?


----------



## d-braun (19. März 2008)

Ja genau das will ich ja nicht.
Das is ja kein Problem da nimmt man eine Wechselrahmen mit IDE und einen mit SATA und dann je nach HDD den entsprechenden Einschub.

Das Konvertieren müsst zwischen HDD und Wechselrahmen passieren damit man den Wechselrahmen für IDE und SATA einsetzen kann.

Es gibt wohl eine Möglichkeit sowas über den Umweg USB zu realisieren was aber recht langsam ist.
Naja dann hat sich mein vorhaben wohl erledigt.

Ich finds trotzdem ne Marktlücke! Wie schon gesagt wenn es keine IDE-Platten mehr gibt ist man so gezwungen einen 2. Wechselrahmen einzubauen.
Was aber auch wieder Probleme machen kann wegen Pfad-Angaben etc.

MFG
d-braun


----------

